# Best Dh Shoe



## Duncan93 (Jan 2, 2011)

ive been downhilling for a while now and i am really starting to push my self and i notice that my feet start to wobble all over the place while im hauling ass down something rocky or rutty this makes me very uncomfortable and forces me to slow down. anyone here ever had the same problem until they bought some 5.10's or any other brand? 5.10 is the only one i know about but what shoe do you like best?


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

pretty much guaranteed for everyone to agree 5.10's are where its at.

i wont ride with any other shoes on now.


----------



## DeanH (Jan 9, 2008)

5.10s.. nothing else has the same grip..


----------



## Thor Lord of Thunder (Jun 6, 2010)

Ditto on 5.10s. I finally bought a pair at the end of the season and was able to get out a few times on them. Awesome. So sticky I'm tempted to rip the bindings off my skis and try to ski this UT powder with just the 5.10s on the boards, while I wait for spring to come. Not surprising, though, given 5.10's "dabbling" in the rock climbing shoe market......


----------



## dhpeteinsc (May 29, 2009)

Nothing beats the 5.10s!!!


----------



## schneidie (Aug 30, 2008)

5.10 for flats
six six one filter for clips


----------



## gage (Oct 20, 2009)

5.10's+++++ //g


----------



## fixbikeguy (Aug 28, 2008)

I love 5.10's as well. I do find it strange that no other company can even come close to what 5.10 have.


----------



## charvey9 (May 13, 2010)

5.10's.

I like the mid tops, in addition to the grip these are some really comfortable shoes.


----------



## Hellav8ted (Aug 26, 2009)

5.10 impacts


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

5.10, do take in to account they have a learning curve. I can dead lift my 45lb bike a foot in the air from trackstand, just remember that when you slip off when learning, do not give up on it too soon.


----------



## SentralSteve (May 27, 2010)

Anyone have experience with the Vans Gravel bike shoe that came out this year? Been a long time Vans guy and was looking into a pair. Black with a clean and simple Vans stripe and $90.


----------



## morandi (Jun 20, 2008)

The only shoes worthy for DH are the 5-10 impacts.
Now, if you're going trail riding I really like the new Shimano AM41. Much lighter and not as bulky as the 5-10 impacts. Very sticky and good midsole stiffness.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

5 10's


----------



## Cenobite39 (Jan 4, 2010)

KangaROOS


----------



## lew242 (Aug 7, 2008)

5.10 freeride if you like good grip and being able to slide your feet around on the pedals on the turn a bit. Sam Hill's on similar if you like an almost clipped in feel.


----------



## 1962 (Feb 23, 2008)

*5:10*

it's 5:10s for me, Great toe protection. i like the high tops they support my ankles in which i broke them before and one has screws and a pin in it.


----------



## DucJ (Aug 14, 2009)

:rockon: 5-10's
I see a pattern forming


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

I would get 10-fives....




oh switch it around:thumbsup:


----------



## monstertiki (Jun 1, 2009)

I have 5.10 impacts and freeriders. Love them both. Sold on 5.10's don't really see the need to look elsewhere or go clipless.


----------



## skiz (Mar 27, 2007)

5.10 impacts


----------



## liberatorx (Sep 7, 2010)

I bought a pair of 5.10 impact for the 2010 season and I am completely sold on them. Amazing rubber kinda feels like a hockey puck >.> 
I like 5.10's so much now that I want to swap out my "casual" shoes for what I feel is way superior rubber. Vibram < Strealth rubber?


----------



## motoxdady (Nov 28, 2010)

five ten makes a ton of shoes can you guys be more specific? =/


----------



## liberatorx (Sep 7, 2010)

Under their freeride catagory is the Impact model which i think is one of the more popular. I have the sam hill edition impacts and have gotten compliments on how good they look, but more importantly is the S1 rubber blend. I would think any of their shoes with the S1 compound you cant go wrong.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

5.10s suck. I like to rock my ACG sandals (careful, get the DH/FR version, the beach version has too much flop):


----------



## MTB_prodigy (Jun 16, 2007)

5.10's for sure. Ive had my pair for over 3 years now. Ive used them for hiking, rock climbing, and cliff jumping too. Best 100 bucks I ever spent.


----------



## Jazzguitarplayer (Nov 26, 2010)

Iceman2058 said:


> 5.10s suck. I like to rock my ACG sandals (careful, get the DH/FR version, the beach version has too much flop):


Dude those may seem comfertable but id be nervouse about getting my feet shredded up.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Jazzguitarplayer said:


> Dude those may seem comfertable but id be nervouse about getting my feet shredded up.


So was I, believe me... 

You may want to have your sarcasm radar looked at.


----------



## adjunkie (Feb 20, 2007)

Iceman2058 said:


> 5.10s suck. I like to rock my ACG sandals (careful, get the DH/FR version, the beach version has too much flop):


yes, get these. the ventilation is far superior to any 5.10.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

For flats:








For clips:








No need for an explanation. I'm a pro, so just do as I say.


----------



## jason333 (Aug 14, 2010)

Anyone try the 510 basics?


----------

